# Thumper and Peaches - Loving Life



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is my Thumpy! He is a funny little fella. Nothing beats coming home after a stressful day and being greated at the door by my cutie (along w/my two boys!)

It has been nearly 4 wks since he came into my life and I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww!

Thumper is soo cute :inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute! That's so sweet how much you love him, addicting, aren't they?

I can't wait for more pics of that sweetie!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx guys! They are very addicting...I just want to go home and playwith him! :wiggle

I wonder if he'll start ignoring me if I get another bun!


----------



## polly (Oct 10, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww another nethie, he is so cute and it looks llike your boy's are enjoying him too:inlove:

My most favouritest breed of bun :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 10, 2007)

Your Thumper is Adorable I look forward to more pictures of him.

Your sons are very handsome too.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 10, 2007)

Heehee! The picture of him getting a smooch made me laugh. He is so cute! I want to give him a hug. Your sons are cuties, too, looks like they're enjoying having a bunbun! Are you considering getting another bunny? I think Thumper would like a bunny friend, and you know you would love another bunny to adore.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

They are addicting!

I'm so happy you are all enjoying him! He looks very happily spoiled!

Your boys are adorable too!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh, my boys...cute they are but sometimes!!! ullhair:

So yesterday, I had class after work which brings me home between 9-9:30pm. I have class 3 times a week, 2 of them on a weeknight. Well, by the time I get home, they are supposed to have finished hw, bathed, and picked up the house...Last night, nothing was done! No showers, hw was WRONG, and to top it off...

THEY LET THUMPER GET OUT OF THE HOUSE!!:nonono:Apparently, when they let Grandpa in, they didn't notice that Thumper ran out! When Gpa decided to leave, my poor Thumpy came running in the house...I am sooo happy nothing happened to him. Granted, we live in a building so it is not like he was outside but you just never know. 

It was a long night to say the least. I love them but sometimes, oh..just sometimes...

:rant:Ok...rant over. I'll have more pics soon.:bunnyheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh boy! I would have freaked! 

Is Thumper loose all the time?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

Ohhh...I did...:biggrin2:

He is not out all day. When the boys finish their homework, between 4pm - 5pm, they let him out then he is usually back in by 9:30-10pm. I have put a stop to that!:disgust: Though I feel sorry for Thumpy, especially the nights that I have class. I bought some NIC cubes and am going to set him up for a run for when I am out.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh no! I'm glad nothing happened to Thumper! I can just picture him bouncing around the corridors. On the bright side, at least you know Thumper loves living with you because he brought himself right inside as soon as they opened the door again! I hope he got extra treats to refuel after his big adventure. And kisses, of course.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't believe my son actually told me! He knew I was going to flip. My building is pretty big, about 110 apts. The hallways are big too so I am sure that he was probably scared. 

I am happy that he made his way back home. He loves us, he really loves us! :inlove:I was sooo frazzled last night with lack of sleep and sooo much to do that Thumpy kept following me and giving me snuggles and kisses...What a cutie!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 16, 2007)

How is my Thumper boy doing? I demand pictures and stories... please! :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 16, 2007)

It's been crazy lately! I promise to post more pics soon.

Hey, where is Rory's blog? Huh, HUH?? I want to see pics too!:bunnydance: How is he doing? Adjusting well I'm sure!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome little guy! I want to read more. Oh and of course more.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 17, 2007)

I love this little bugger but boy...oh boy! Yesterday, I was cleaning out his cage. He came out and was playing in the living room while I was doing this, soooo, in a split second, he jumped into the cage and bit me!! :tantrum:No blood, but boy did that HURT! 

After that, I turned my back on him and he was all lovey dovey, looking for attention. He was pulling at my shirt and nudging me to pet him. He is sooo cute and is lucky that I can't stay mad at him for long! :inlove:

Still have to upload some new pics. I promise I will do it soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL! Oh, that Thumper is a feisty one huh? I think I'm projecting Cinnabun's personality onto Thumper, but my goodness they do seem to behave similarly! I thought of Cinny as my sometimes biting sweetie boy. Usually I could tell if it was a situation he'd bite in (like if he was nudging under my arm or if he was in his cage as he was cage territorial), but every once in a while he'd just chomp out of nowhere. Then go back to being the complete lovie pie he usually was. Just to illustrate how much Cinnabun had me wrapped around his little finger, when I was 11 I was getting ready to go to school for the day and thought I'd give Cinny a little treat before I left. I reached in the cage to put the treat in his bowl, but Cinny darted at me and chomped me good before I could move my hand. My entire finger tip to the first knuckle was in his mouth and he made a choking sound. When I got my finger out, it was all spitty and also bleeding a bit from the bite. I immediately started crying, not because it hurt (which it did) but because he had choked when he bit me! And I'd been giving him a treat at the time (which he proceeded to happily eat)! Yay for feisty buns even if it means the occasional nip! Cinny's occasional biting pretty much stopped when he was about 3 and I don't remember him ever biting after about 5. He wasn't even cage territorial anymore. 

It sounds like Thumper is cage territorial too! I don't remember you ever saying where you got him from? How did he get his name? Hehe I should be the president of his fan club inkelepht:

I'm going to start Rory's blog soon, I promise! Maybe even this evening  I love having him, I still can't believe I have a BUNNY yay!! He has such a sweet personality and a sensitive soul. And an adorable face!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 21, 2007)

Whew, I know I've promised new pics so here they are! Finally :energizerbunny:



We have been busy...Thumper is quiet a character. He was never a nibbler but boy has that changed! He has started to get at the wire behind the tv so today I had to do some bunny proofing. I also put a simple pen, using nic cubes, along his cage for when I step out...it is three sided. When I came out of the bedroom he was GONE! He pushed it aside and escaped under the couch and into he kitchen. :laugh:

He has also developed quite the attitude when I don't spend time with him. I have classes after work on Wed. and Thurs nights. I see him early in the morning before work and also when I get home for about 30 min. Well, he just charges and nips me on friday night and throughout the day on Satfor not spending time!:foreheadsmack:It takes till Sat night for him to be accepting of me. He is never left alone, the boys do keep him company. 

Here are some new pics of my little thundering Thumper!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2007)

Love the pictures! He's such a cutie butt. He looks so sweet snuggled in his blankie :bunnieskiss. I wonder if there's anything you could do to make him feel better when you're away? I'll have to try to brainstorm something! I want to get Rory a castle, but I told the BF that I'd wait until we live somewhere bigger as it looks like it takes up a bit of space and isn't very quick to fold up when he's done playing. Also, I love the pictures and stories about Thumper, but I can understand how busy you are (I have work plus class and get home at 9:30 two nights, 7:30 one night per week) plus you have kids, too, so I hope you don't feel too hounded to post more pics when you're just really tired. Impatient me can wait! :wiggle


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to ask! Where did you get the crinkle tube? I have a mini ferret version for my ratties but Rory's a little too chubberly to fit in there (not really, he's just, well, bigger than a rat). Also, where did you get the big green ball with the shapes cut in it and the little ball inside that's in his cage? I looked all over Petco yesterday but didn't see one, seems like lots of buns have them. I'm assuming it's a baby toy. Does Thumper play with the ball?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

No worries, I love posting about Thumper. I look forward to doing it. :wiggle

I am happy to say (again :biggrin2 that Thumper has near perfect litter habits! This has made me sooo happy! Now, I can buy a new rug to replace the one he was using as a potty.:laugh:

He was such a good boy this weekend. No potty mistakes and a whole lot of snuggles and playing (after he got over not seeing me during the week). 

I have decided to leave his cage open to the pen thatI attached to it this weekend. Last night, I noticed that he had 1/2 a bottle of water left and decided to fill it up this morning. In the rush of getting myself and the boys ready, I forgot.ullhair:So here I am, stuck in the tunnel on the trainwith no way of calling the boys to tell them to fill up the bottle. I finally got out and called Justin (older son) and he said he was at the school and dropped off Jered at his school. Now, I thought he meant that he was at Jered's school which is only 3 blocks away so I asked him to go home and fill up the water, he would only about about 10 min. late.

After 20 min., I called him and he was finally getting to the house. apparently, he was already atHIS school,which is not to close to the house!Well, Thumper got his water, and Justin got to school 1/2 hr late (first & last time). Though, Justin was sooo happy to have missed math class. :foreheadsmack:

When Justin got home to refill the water, it turns out that Thumper was happily playing in his pen. He was smacking the ball into the cube walls and got one loose! Justin fixed and and left...NOW, I am sure he will be roaming free when the boys get home.:scared: I ran out of ties. Guess I'll be going back to Home Depot today to get some more and tie up all the grids. Boy do I love that little rascal. 

Snowy, I did get the ball from Petco in the small animals section. He hasn't really played with it, but seems he found a new use for it this morning...:winkAnd I got the crinkle tube at Target. It is actually a cat tube. I find that cat toys are a better fit for buns and small animal toys. He absolutely LOVES the tube. I've never seen so interested in something the way he is with the tube. It is great!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

Look at that sweet thing! he's very....... fond of his pillow isn't he? How spoiled our babies become! LOL!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Oct 26, 2007)

Spoiled is right! :shock:Now he thinks he is king of the entire house! I don't know why it happened but lately, he has taken to peeing all over! On me, the couch, all over the floor:foreheadsmack:...He sure hasn't forgotten how to use the litter box in his cage though...Nosireebob, it is quite DRY in there...Today, he is on time out! 

I will be posting more pics soon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope Thumper's mystery peeing gets solved soon! I feel all worried now that he might have a UTI. Is his pee stinkier or a different color or anything? I hope someone answers your post in the infirmary soon so you can know what to do next. I hope you're okay, Thumpy :hugsquish:


----------



## Leaf (Oct 27, 2007)

I absolutely love his markings. He brings a smile to my face each time I see posts from you and I glance at your avatar.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaf, Thx! He is a cutie and I enjoy sharing his pics and antics when I can. 

Snowy, it seems that Thumper was trying to get a point across with his peeing and nipping. 

Last weekend he was mad enough that he grabbed a hold of my LIP!! OUCH! It hurt like heck!:tantrum: It could have been the oreo breath that I had...:headsmackWell, after that, I think he realized how much he hurt me that he is being extra careful when taking treats, food and giving kisses...

I'm so happy that it is the weekend, now I can spend some good quality time with my cutie patootie. here are some more pics.



_How do I get these treats!?!?!?_






_Ok, I'll settle for celery...YUMMY!_






More pics to come soon.:happyrabbit:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 2, 2007)

Yay more Thumpy pictures! :woohoo He is hands down my favorite bunny on here, other than Rory of course. Just so cute and wunnerful :inlove: And sometimes not very nice to his mom, it appears! That must have hurt! I'm glad he's being a sweetie again. Has he been peeing on everything still? Did he have a good Halloween? What has he been up to lately? Rory loves celery too, I read somewhere that you should slice it because of the strings, but I'm not sure why (or even if) the strings would be harmful.

Can't wait for more Thumper pictures! Such a little lovey.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 3, 2007)

Yup...he was a meany for a bit but is thankfully over it! :bunnydance:

I didn't get to do anything for Halloween with Thumpy, I really don't think he is up for dressing up...but I will try..eventually:whistling(he's just not aware). I didn't know that about the celery. Thumpy seems to be doing fine with it...though I have at times cut it. I guess I should look into that. 

He hasn't beenpeeing out of his litter box since i last mentioned,but again, he did it yesterday. I had some visitors and I think he was scared. I put him in his cage and sent them to another room...My poor baby. He was fine after that.As I type, he is enjoying the views from atop his castle...Oh...he has now moved on to his crinkle tube...and back to his cage to eat some pellets...he is like the :energizerbunny:

Here are some more pics...

_Ahh, I think I'll settle here..._






_What was that...could it be???_






_Yes...it is RO time!!!_


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 4, 2007)

Thumper has the sweetest face! Hard to picture him doing anything like _biting_ or _peeing on things. _Thumper is downright dainty! I hope that doesn't offend his manliness or anything. If you want to get Thumpy a Halloween costume for next year, now is the time to do it. The costumes at Petco are fifty percent off right now! I bought Rory a fire engine costume with the justification that his girlfriend bunny can wear the bumblebee costume. I'm in the fire science program at my university (why I came to Alaska) and will be a firefighter and hopefully eventually a battalion chief, so I have a penchant for all things fire departmenty. How could I pass on a costume that would turn my little Rorigator into a fire engine? It even has a little felt helmet! 

Anyhoo! Enough about me! I've been wondering, where did you get Thumper from? If he came from a rescue like Rory did, it just boggles my mind that his previous owners couldn't see the glory of his Thumpiness and love him like crazy like you do. People are weirdos. I know I really love baby bunnies, but would feel guilty buying one somewhere when there are adult buns in shelters. If silly people would stop irresponsibly buying baby bunnies and then dumping them, people like us maybe could have enjoyed having Thumper and Rory from when they were babies.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 4, 2007)

Umm, I don't know quite how to say this but can you PLEASE explain to Lord Thumper that you are NOT his long lost Mom, even though your screen name says you are. He just doesn't seem to get it, he's not the brightest bulb in the ceiling you know. Sorry to put you on the spot like this.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 4, 2007)

She is TOO my mom, it even says so on her username, now shut up and stop using my screen name!!






LT


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 5, 2007)

:shock:LOL...Awww, Lord Thumper...I'm sorry for the confusion. I am not your long lost mom...can't all Thumpers just get along? :laugh:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 5, 2007)

:bigtears:But I don't understand, how can you call yourself ThumpersMom if you aren't Thumper's Mom? You are an imposter! :nonono:

This place sucks!





LT


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 5, 2007)

Me an imposter??? Never that. I do have a little one named Thumper. And lookey, you are both from New York! 

You know, Lord Thumper, you are a cutie but ohhhhh...what a temper! :shock:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Nov 5, 2007)

Temper? How would you like it if I called myself "Imposters_Mom"? Would you be insulted? I think so. It's not like I have a common name or anything, so you could have used something else. Thumper is an extremely rare bunny name.
:lies

And not for nothing, but what in the world does "Thunder" Thumper mean? Does he pee up a storm or something??




LT


----------



## RoryBean (Nov 6, 2007)

Lord Thumper, you are mean! No wonder your mom wants to sell you. Be nice to Thumper's Mom and Thumper, they're my friends!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Rory!!! You're the BESTEST!!!:highfive:

And ummm, Lord Thumper, I really don't mind what you call yourself. :thumbupWhatever floats your boat.

As for why Thunder Thumper...well, besides the fact that he does pee up a storm...it is because of all the Bunny 500's he does:running bunny. He thunder's through the rooms at high speed and sometimes appears out of nowhere...Such a cutie he is!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thumper's Mom!!! Thumper's identical twin brother is at an animal shelter in Brooklyn: http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A737017&LOCATION=NWYK1&
searchtype=ADOPT&start=4&friends=1&samaritans=1&nosuccess=0&orderb
y=Shelter&rows=25&imght=50&imgres=thumb&view=sysadm.v_nwyk&bgcolor
=F1EFE2&text=000000&link=666666&alink=fbcd00&vlink=666666&fontface=
arial&fontsize=10&col_hdr_bg=ACA899&col_hdr_fg=FFFFFF&col_bg=FFFFFF&
col_bg2=F1EFe2&col_fg=000000&SBG=F1EFE2&shelterlist='NWYK','NWYK1'
,'NWYK2'&atype=&where=type_oo,breed_RABBIT^RABBIT,

If I lived close enough, I would be at that shelter adopting him! He looks just like my Cinny. I have an idea! You go adopt him, then mail him to me for Christmas. I shall call him... Binny!

Edited to add:

I looked more, and there are THREE Thumper twins! The other two are Bear and Hope:
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A728338&LOCATION=NWYK&sear
chtype=ADOPT&start=4&friends=1&samaritans=1&nosuccess=0&orderby=Sh
elter&rows=25&imght=50&imgres=thumb&view=sysadm.v_nwyk&bgcolor=F1
EFE2&text=000000&link=666666&alink=fbcd00&vlink=666666&fontface=ari
al&fontsize=10&col_hdr_bg=ACA899&col_hdr_fg=FFFFFF&col_bg=FFFFFF&co
l_bg2=F1EFe2&col_fg=000000&SBG=F1EFE2&shelterlist='NWYK','NWYK1','N
WYK2'&atype=&where=type_oo,breed_RABBIT^RABBIT,
That's just a link to Hope because the picture of Bear is exactly the same. The two have been there for over two months. I wonder if Hope is a girl and if one can really send via airplane a bunny from New York to Alaska, or at least to Washington (where I'll be over Christmas).


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

i Snowy...you know, I got Thumper from the shelter where bear and hope are...The thing is that I never saw them. But it is sooo funny that you mention it because I just told the boys that I want to go to the shelter to see if NabiscoOreo in Manhattan is still there. I really want her. I want to set up some bunny dates to see if they can bond. :bunnydance:

I wonder if they would ship them too.onder: If I get over there this weekend, I'll ask and take pics too!:big wink:

In the meanwhile Here are some more pics of my cutie...who I must add has just been precious for the last two days. 























By the way...this is NabiscoOreo...I want her!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! I edited the links in my post so it wouldn't make your blog five jillion screen-widths wide. Those are some links!

That's so exciting that you're going to visit Nabisco Oreo (LOL sounds like her name is trademarked or something)! She is CUTE! I hope our Thumpety Wumpety likes her. I e-mailed the shelter to ask if Hope is a girl and how big she is (it looks like a baby picture) and what her temperament is like. I also, um, looked up plane round trip plane tickets from SeaTac to LaGuardia, just out of curiosity... only about $350 for the beginning of January! I think most airlines won't let a pet travel in the cabin alone and I wouldn't put a bunny in with the baggage. Anyone flyin' to Seattle from New York in late December or early January? :biggrin2: 

The pictures of Thumper are so cute! I love his floofy little tail. Such a sweetie pie. Did you see the close up I got of Rory's tail in his blog? Also, your sons are gorgeous boys! How old are they? I'm glad they love their bunner! Are they excited to maybe get another bunny?

I would love to see pics of Bear and Hope if you go this weekend, and also how friendly they seem! I know I probably won't get one of them, but I can dream...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 6, 2007)

It is a weird name huh?:foreheadsmack: I would change her name though. My mom has a shih tzu whose name is oreo.I would definitely try to set up some bunny dates before I bring another bun home. The boys are sooo excited with the thought of getting anotherbun. I am too, but I am also worried that my Thumper won't care much for me after he is bonded (if he will bond). I hope that is not the case.onder:

Aw, thx...my boys are 12 and 8 yrs old and boy do they love him. Jered (8 yr old) is doing a research project on rabbits in school.:bunnydance:

Of course I saw Rory's pics. He is just precious! I love the one of him in the bowl, and the one where he is flopped over in his cage, and...oh, heck, I LOVE THEM ALL. :happyrabbit:



I'll make sure to take my camera this weekend and post pics if I go...(Looks like I will be going :woohoo)


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 7, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> :bigtears:But I don't understand, how can you call yourself ThumpersMom if you aren't Thumper's Mom? You are an imposter! :nonono:
> 
> This place sucks!
> 
> ...



LOL....I haven't laughed so hard in a long time reading this exchange!! :laugh:

(and just to add my non-related two cents...I think all you Thumpers are gorgeous...! (even if you are a bit mom-confused))

:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 8, 2007)

Aw, I just read in Rory's blog that you went to the shelter and NabiscoOreo, Bear and Hope were gone... Did they get adopted or what? I'm of course glad that Bear and Hope were adopted, but that's too bad about NabiscoOreo! You were so excited to get her. I'll bet your sons are sad, too. Such a pretty bun. Were there any other bunnies there that struck your fancy? I'm so glad I got to Rory in time, I was really worried that someone would snatch him up before I got there and I'm rather suspicious of what people who "adopt" buns from our shelter do with them! Sorry about NabiscoOreo :hug: I'm sure there's another sweet girly bun out there for you and Thumper!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Snowy, I just got a call from the lady who runs the rabbits at the shelter and guess what? Nabisco was at a foster home!!! :happyrabbit:

She is having her brought into the shelter so that Thumper can meet with her. She is also bringing some other females in case they don't get along.:shock:

I truly hope that they will be a match because I just feel like she has to be mine! ray:

Here's to hoping there is bunny love. :bunnieskiss

In all of the excitement, I forgot to ask about bear and hope. I will ask her though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, yay!! When do you get to meet Nabisco? I'm so glad you called, it would be sad if she didn't get to be your bunny because you thought she'd been adopted. How exciting for Thumps, he gets to pick his girlfriend! I hope he likes Nabisco :biggrin2: Oh and I know what you mean about feeling she has to be yours, I felt the same when I saw Rory's picture on Petfinder. I love all bunnies, but he seemed like he was MINE! Good luck!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2007)

Thumpers_Mom, that's so exciting.:bunnydance:inkelepht:inkbouce:arty: I really hope Nabisco & Thumper 

Fall In LOVE:heartbeat:, honestly their is nothing better than seeing 2 bunnies bonded.:bunnyhug: I have two pairs that are bonded.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

Thx guys! I am sooo very excited Ican barely contain myself!:dancingorig:

There is something about this little girl and now I am just praying that he falls in love with her the way that I have. (And I haven't even met her!) I will be going to the shelter tomorrow when I get out of school. 

Tonight, I am going to Target to build a new NIC cage. If he decides that he doesn't want a friend, :cry4:then, at least he'll have a new cage.:dunno

We'll see and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm so excited for you and Thumper! I hope he likes her, too. I read that the first time bunnies meet, it's a good sign if they ignore each other and even if they act a little aggressive (by aggressive, I just mean one mounting the other and whatnot, not actual fighting) it's still probably okay. So chances are Thumper and Nabisco won't lie down and snuggle and groom right away, but as long as they don't fight, it's okay! Also, wasn't Thumper neutered almost exactly a month ago? All his hormones might not be out of his system yet so if he decides he doesn't like any of the girl bunnies tomorrow, maybe you'll have better luck if you bring him back in a month or so.

Have you been thinking of names for the new bun? I really enjoy naming my pets :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2007)

You realize that you are killing me, right? I have always wanted a little black otter bunny! THIS IS ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 9, 2007)

Isn't he adorable? I love that picture too! I just want to lightly grab his poofy little tail and make it do a little dance. I'm weird, I know! :adorable:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope not weird. I would HAVE to "boop his butt" if I was there!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you going to meet Nabisco today? I'm so excited!! I hope all goes well! My love to Thumper :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2007)

It's almost 6 in your time zone, I wonder if you're at the shelter now!! I hope so! Can't wait to hear about the bunny. arty:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone...It's been a LONG day and I am exhausted :bed:but I'll just get to it. 

Nabisco is GORGEOUS! Even prettier in person...but boy was she aggressive!:shock: He wanted to mount (cuz he is the MAN, LOL) and she was having none of it. So much so that she went after him...:boxing

Then there was Wentworth, sounds like a boy name huh? She was BIG and sooo scared of Thumps! I mean, she was frozen with fear! :faint:

Then...there was Peaches...right in the middle with both size and personality. She didn't fight but stood her ground on not wanting to be mounted. She is abou 5lbs to Thumps 3lbs. All in all, it was a GREAT first meeting. :bunnydance:and now she is home with us!

I came home and went to work on building my first nic cube...it is not the best but will do for now. When they fully bond I will go to work on it. Then I was off to petco to get a water bottle, dish, litter box and a dish.

Sooo, after all of that, I am proud to present PEACHES!!!


























Here are the two cuties!!


















:woohoo:bunnyheart:rabbithop:bunnyhug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 10, 2007)

YAYY!! Congratulations, Thumper and mom! Peaches is beeeeyooootiful! What a lovely girl, she looks so feminine. I'm so glad you found a bunny that Thumper likes, and such a cute one too! Too bad Nabisco didn't work out, but yay for Peaches! How old is she? How long was she at the shelter? Is she friendly with people, too? Is Thumper handling her being in his territory well? Has she been spayed? Are you going to change her name? Sorry for so many questions! I'm just excited, I've been checking your blog all day to see what happened.

Smooches for Peaches and sweet Thumper! I can't wait to hear more about them. Oh yeah, is Peaches a mini rex too? In the first couple pics it looks like she is, but the others don't as much. The fourth picture made me laugh because you can see Thumpy's cute little butt and tail on the side!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 10, 2007)

arty0002eaches is beautiful. Congratulations! They make such a cute couple. :bunnieskiss


----------



## amundb (Nov 11, 2007)

> "I'm so lazy, but please please please? let me out so I can play with Thumper?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

I love that picture too! she just looks like it's taking all her strength but she must chew on the cage - it's required! LOL!

She's adorable! I really like her a lot! and your cage is just fine! you did a good job!

Congrats!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> YAYY!! Congratulations, Thumper and mom! Peaches is beeeeyooootiful! What a lovely girl, she looks so feminine. I'm so glad you found a bunny that Thumper likes, and such a cute one too! Too bad Nabisco didn't work out, but yay for Peaches! How old is she? How long was she at the shelter? Is she friendly with people, too? Is Thumper handling her being in his territory well? Has she been spayed? Are you going to change her name? Sorry for so many questions! I'm just excited, I've been checking your blog all day to see what happened.
> 
> Smooches for Peaches and sweet Thumper! I can't wait to hear more about them. Oh yeah, is Peaches a mini rex too? In the first couple pics it looks like she is, but the others don't as much. The fourth picture made me laugh because you can see Thumpy's cute little butt and tail on the side!



I'm happy too. She is a real girly girl! :mrsthumper:She is very dainty in the way she moves. She also eats VERY slowly...Not like Thumps at all! She's been in foster care for a while, in fact, I think she was born in foster care. Her papers say she is around6-7 Months but hopefully the vet will give me a better time line.

She is very friendly with people but she seems very scared right now. Everytime I go to touch her, she shudders. I was thinking about changing her name but everyone seems to like Peaches so I guess we'll keep it.

Now for the bonding. Thumps was pretty aggressive yesterday and I think she got upset with him. I did a mini session this morning and she has been lunging at him. :shock:Not all of the time but she does do it. I am sure it will take time. I was told to do a couple of mini sessions a day. They also interact through the cage when Thumps is out. When the eat, I am going to have them eat near eachother too.

I just hope it works out. thumper seems happier over all. I think he will be completely over the moon when they bond.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I met one of thumps babies yesterday! He was GORGEOUS!!! He was a bit small...I think he was the runt of the litter and he was grey in color...strange color but ohh soo cute. :inlove:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

*PikachusMom wrote: *


> arty0002eaches is beautiful. Congratulations! They make such a cute couple. :bunnieskiss


Thx PikachusMom...she is definitely a cutie patootie.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

Thx guys. She is a character all right. She was flopping all over the place yesterday. Thumper has NEVER flopped! 

I have a question...Can one of the Mods change the name of this blog to Thumper and Peaches - Loving Life...?

Now I feel bad that my name is only ThumpersMom...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 11, 2007)

Ooh, did Thumpy make BABIES before you got him? I want to see Thumper babies! I want a Thumper baby! 

Poor Peaches bein' all scared. Hopefully she'll adjust soon! I think Lavinia would be a good name for her, very feminine and Victorian :biggrin2: You could call her Livi or Vini. Cute! Or Isabella, Hannah, Chrysanthemum, Marigold, Luna, Samantha, Trudi... But Peaches is cute too! 

Has she been spayed yet? Perhaps that would help with the bonding. She probably feels vulnerable being in a new place and knows that the space belongs to Thumper, so maybe she was just being defensive during the bonding session. Kind of like how a declawed cat sometimes resorts to biting and being more aggressive with other cats because they don't have their claws to defend themselves. Or maybe not like that at all! Anyhoo, I'm glad you have your new bun and look forward to hearing all about them growing to love each other. Hopefully by the time your two have been bonded for a while, I will have my own little girl bunny to bond with Rory! 

Earlier you said that you were concerned about Thumper not loving you as much after they bond, and I have to admit that I'd wondered about that before too. I asked that on the Nutrition and Behavior board a couple weeks ago and the general response was that your bunny will still love you and want your affection as much as it did before, the difference is that now he will be even happier when you're not with him because he has another bun to love. Here is a link to an article I found about bonding your bunnies, and it also says good things about bonded bunnies and people.

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/bond.shtml

Also, I don't remember if it said this in there or not, but I was told by someone who has bonded lots and lots of bunnies that one of the most important things is to never allow the bunnies to fight because it can set back bonding (so have a broom, squirt gun and thick gloves handy) and if you're wrapping up your bonding session and the buns do something aggressive, sit back down with them and pet them for a couple minutes more so you're ending the session on a good note. She said that you should never let a session end on a bad note. And I know it says this in the bonding article, but I just wanted to say it as well since I don't want Thumper's "manhood" to be endangered... Never let Thumper mount her from the front because there's a chance she could accidentally bite his little wee wee off! Do not want!

Can't wait to hear more about Thumps and Co!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

Thx Snowy...This bonding is going to definitely take some work.ullhair: Thumper is not as aggressive as I thought he would be. Not really trying to fight at all. All is does is try to mount. 

Peaches on the other hand, though not a biter of humans, she is a Thumper biter all right! :shock:

I have to get a water bottle. Thumper put a hole in the last one I had. :nope:..he wasn't too happy about the spraying thing.

I have gotten down on the floor with them in the pen area to give them pets and treats and they relax right away. Then a bit after I stop petting, Thumper goes to try and mount and Peaches runs then comes back to bite him.:faint:

I know that it might also be a lot for her since she has only been here since yesterday. It'll take time. :waiting:Right now she is in her cage and Thumper is right outside of her cage. They are just lying down. 

I did notice a good thing, she is not trying to bite him through the cage anymore and she actually groomed him for a bit. Good sign I hope!ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, the grooming is a good sign! I'll bet Peaches is just overwhelmed right now. Did you read the bit in the article about not letting one bunny mount the other for too long and to pet the one that's being mounted? Maybe that would help! I'm glad Thumper isn't being too aggressive, what a good boy. I get the feeling Rory won't be aggressive either, he's so laid back. Cinny was aggressive and very territorial with the new bunny we brought home even when he was 9 weeks old!

Is Peaches a rex? She looks like she has such soft fur!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

She does seem to be calming down a bit. She started drinking water and eating. so hopefully she'll feel safer soon.

Thx for the article. I just wasn't letting him mount her. I guess that should have been done the first time. He is really pushy so now, everytime he tries to mount her, she goes to bite him. The article gave me lots of good tips that I intend to use.

Thumps is def. trying to assert dominance but I think that she is also. She doesn't mount but she always presents herself to be groomed.

No she is not a Rex. Her fur is soft and she has A LOT of it. I believe she is a mix of some sort.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 11, 2007)

Is that how you wanted the title?

She's just too cute! they both are!!!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh wow...thx! You Rock Bo B... This is sooo cool! :yes:

She really is a cutie. She is sooo calm. Thumper on the other hand...boy is he a handful! I love them both so very much and feel much better now that this blog is about them and hopefully their blossoming love.:bunnyheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

You're very welcome. If I don't see something like this - I apologize but you can always pm me or another MOD.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 12, 2007)

More pictures of Peaches and Thumper please!opcorn2


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin2:Here are more pics of my dynamic duo!



























Stay tuned on bonding progress. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 13, 2007)

What a lovely couple! I adore Thumper and Peaches. Is Peachy more calm today? How are they acting with each other?


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 13, 2007)

Your pictures are great! I think Thumper might be falling in love.:inlove:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 13, 2007)

Awe shucks...thanks guys! I think both Thumper and Peaches are falling in love. :bunnyhug:

Sorry I haven't posted on bonding. I had a thread going in the general chat section called Bonding update.

Here is what happened today:

I again took them to the pen with their greens ready. This time, they went straight to work on eating. Mainly ignoring eachother. When Peaches had enough, she went over to Thumpers side. He continued to eat for a bit then he scurried over to her. I pet them both and they just lay there side by side while I talked to them and continued petting.:woohooNo grooming though...(I'm not trying to rush things either)

Then he tried to mount her, I pet her and talked to her (I was told not to stop the mounting but to not let it go on for more than 10-20 sec.) and pushed him away after about 10 sec. After that, she turned and met him face to face and nipped him. :bangheadShe was going to go after him so I just started petting and talking some more while they both just relaxed. 

Then Thumps went over to the other side. I gave them both a papaya treat, some more pets and called it a day. From what I read, mtgs should end on a good note and that definitely was a good note.:bunnydance:

Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Oh, here are some new pics...

Here is the first pic of me and my Princess Peaches!!!






And of course, here is my Prince Thumper!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2007)

I am in LOVE with Peaches!~ she's so pretty!

Thumper's pretty handsome too!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 15, 2007)

Thx Bo B 

More Bonding Update:

Yesterday I did a session that lasted 40min. They scuffled twice but were pretty good for the most part. Well, except that Thumper finally got tired of being nipped by Peaches and he started acting out! :shock:

All in all, they ate, ignored eachother, then sniffed eachother and ran passed eachother a few times. Thumps again, went to mount Peaches as I pet and talked to her (didn't last long and I think he might be getting over it). 

Now I just feel bad because I have class tonight and won't be able to do a session. I hope that won't affect the progress in a negative way. Who knows, maybe I'll squeeze in 10-15 min.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 17, 2007)

How are the lovelies today? Is Peaches getting less nervous with the pets? Such a pretty girl! Is Thumper sharing the attention okay?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 20, 2007)

Whew, it has been a while since I have posted here...so, here is the newest scoop. 

Peaches is settling in nicely and Thumper...well, he is still my cuckoo bun! :biggrin2:This past weekend, I took them on a car ride!!! Turns out, Peaches is NOT afraid of the car...but Thumper is quite the punk. He crawled under her and didn't move!:laugh:After the car ride, which was pretty long (40 min. or so) since I had to put gas in the car and go to Petco which is not that close to my house and they were GREAT! Then we came home and I put them in the pen for about another hr and they ate and started grooming eachother. 

Yesterday I did a shorter session, around 30 min. and they ate, sometimes eating the same leaf together and NO nipping!! :woohoo

Tonight I have class and won't be able to do a session. Tomorrow, I get out of work early so I will be trying to do a long session while I pack for my trip on Thurs. morning, but I am sad that I will be gone for two days and I hope that they keep this level of bonding...then Sat. it will be time for another car ride.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it sounds like the bonding is going great! I hope it goes so well when I try. I can just imagine Thumper literally taking cover under Peaches. Are their cages next to each other? If not, perhaps while you're gone you could put their cages right next to each other so they can "chat" through the bars. But far enough away so they can't nip :biggrin2:

Have a good Thanksgiving, I'm sure the buns will be fine but I know, worrying is mandatory! Can't wait to hear how they did while you were gone.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Peaches and Thumper are turning out to be quite a pair!:bunnyheart:bunnyheartHappy Thanksgiving to everyone!:bunny16


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 24, 2007)

Thx guys . I'm back from my short two day trip to Fl. and how nice it was...except I kept calling my mom's dog THUMPER!! :shock:I really missed them.

Today we went for another car ride. Everything was nice and calm. We came home and they were in the pen snuggling up to eachother...then, Peaches got to close to Thumpers rumpand all heck broke loose:grumpy:...So, we will go at it again tomorrow...They were together for about 1 1/2 hrs today.:biggrin2:

I did get some pics b4 I left. Here is there set up. They are close to eachother...they've been that way since Peaches came home but I modified it a bit before I left on Thurs.












Of course, Thumper wanted to be groomed while Peaches was eating. :foreheadsmack:






As for Peaches, she is still taking her time. My poor girl...she is really scared but coming around. Today, she came up to me and licked me!:woohoo

Hope everyone had a GREAT Thanksgiving!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 24, 2007)

They have a great set-up. Thumper has such beautiful eyes. They are both adorable!:bunnybutt:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh, how I love those little buns! So cute and sweet! Did you have a good trip to Florida? I need to update Rory's blog, it's been a couple weeks! Webshots is acting dumb and I was waiting until I could post some pics of him, but I guess not every post has to have pictures! Oh, and don't tell Thumper and Peaches, but I asked my boyfriend if he could tell which bun was the boy and which was the girl, and he thought Thumper was a GIRL! Blasphemy!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Pikachus mom...Thumps has BIG beautiful eyes...I love them too.:biggrin2:

Florida was GREAT! It was sooo nice to see my mom, bro and step dad. Not to mention, the 80 degree weather was a bonus! 

:shock:Ooooo...Shiloh! Iwon't tell Thumps, I think he suffers from a Napolean complex...I don't want to add to that! :laugh:



Today we had yet another car ride and they spent about 2 1/2 hrs together. Only 2 real scuffles (which were ended rather quickly). It happens when Peaches asks to be groomed...Thumper is just too much. It does get better each day though. 

Here are some more pics...

_Giving mama a massage..._






_Yup..I'm cute, I know it:_






_Aren't I BEAUTIMUS!! _






_Darn...she can see me, can't she!_






_We get along...sometimes:_






_Sometimes, we'll even cuddle:_






Sooo, all in all, things are going well. Hopefully these two will be bonded sooner rather than later. :wink

Shiloh, pictures are definitely not always needed...I miss hearing about Rory!

*Jackie


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful start to bonding. May be easier than you think.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2007)

So, how are my favorite bunnies that aren't Rory doing today? Is Peachy more relaxed? Are they in loooooove? :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey guys...wow, it's been a while!

Well, a short update...

Took Peaches to the vet and she is doing wonderfully...right under 5lbs., great teeth...overall, as perfect as she can be.:biggrin2:

Thumper and Peaches got into a NASTY fight a little over a week ago. :shockeaches pulled out a GOOD chunk of his hair which left Thumps reeling mad and in quite some pain. In fact, he was grinding his teeth sooo hard I was in tears trying to console him. :tears2:

Don't know what happened, they were together for about 5 hrs roaming (in my view) around the house and just chilling. When I turned around for a split second to grab the hay (I was refilling litter boxes) they both got into Thumper's cage and all heck broke lose (note to self, NEVER leave cage doors open). Needless to say, I put Peaches in her cage and checked Thumper over and consoled him for a bit.

I gave it a few days for things to die down before letting them out at the same time again, except, Thumper did NOT forgetullhair:He went after Peaches with a vengance! So, back to the cage it was.:sigh:

So, we were back to letting them out one at a time. My boys let Peaches out while they were getting ready for bed. When Justin walked back into the living room, he was sooo surprised to see that Peaches had jumped into Thumps pen area!:scared:They were not fighting...in fact, they were just laying next to each other. Justin decided that he was not taking any chances and went to get Peaches when she pulled a Ninja move and jumped from the NIC wall onto Thumpers cage, then on the couch and back to the floor! :shock2:She's talented! :bunnydance:

On Sunday,I decided that it was time to bring them out and they did wonderfully. NO SCUFFLES (though I was right next to them petting and singing to them...which by the way, seems to have a calming affect on them:clapping they ate together and groomed eachother and played chase...with Thumper spraying Peaches if she got too close to his hind area!:foreheadsmack:You'd think she'd know by now.

So, we are not bonded yet and we have had a few hurdles to jump but we are still working on it. 

I'll have more pics soon!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

As promised, here are today's bonding pics...I am happy to say that there were NO scuffles today too! She went near his bootay and he didn't spray and he went near her bootay and she didn't nip!

:bunnydance::happyrabbit::bunnydance::happyrabbit::bunnydance::happyrabbit::bunnydance::happyrabbit::bunnydance::happyrabbit:

I put Thumps back in his pen, since he already had his run time and Peaches went next to him and they both flopped!:yes:I am praying and crossing all of my fingers and toes that we will soon have bonded bunnies!

They started like this:
















Then...they decided they couldn't be that far from eachother :bunnyheart
















:bunny18:weee::bunny18:weee::bunny18:weee::bunny18:weee::bunny18:weee:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2007)

Such cute bunners! I'm glad that they haven't been scuffling the past couple days, and Peaches sounds like quite the athlete :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 13, 2007)

Thx Shiloh.

She really is an athlete and it is starting to rub off on Thumper!:shock:A couple of days ago,I was standing in front of his pen to give him some nose rubs (it was late and I was going to bed) and he got into position for me to pick him up. He gets close to the floorwhen he wants me to pick him up). When he saw that I wasn't going to get him, he stood on his hind feet and put his front feet on the NIC wall...then he climbed up 3 steps before he fell down! I'm sure he'll be able to get out of there in no time!

And yesterday, when I got home from school, he was on one side and Peaches was on the other side of his pen. He was pushing and she was pulling...they were trying to break him out of there! :laugh:They are just sooo precious!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Update time...well, we are still not fully bonded. They can't seem to figure out if they like eachother or not! I reckon they do. They are just sooo much alike. It is getting better. They aren't trying to kill eachother (which really only happened 2 or 3 times). 

They spend at least 1 hr out together with it ranging to about 6-7 hrs. Next week I am off from work and school so we will be having a bonding marathon! :run:I will definitely say that Thumper is the more difficult of the two...Boy is he a cheeky little thing!:foreheadsmack: She is just sooo precious with a little bit attitude...

Here are some recent pics!

_Sharing some dindin_






_Ummm..you move...No YOU!!! Ok, whatever!! STAY!_






_Come here my Peachy...let me GGGRooommm you!_






_I eat...you chill!_






_You happy??? I am!!!_






And here...they got into the kitchen which is a construction zone. They were checking things out when I broke up the party!






Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, I missed this update yesterday! Precious bunnies! The picture of them in the litter box made me giggle like crazy. Love the look on Thumps' face! They're such sweeties. I'm very glad they haven't tried to do each other in recently. How long have you had Peachy now? A bit over a month? That amount of time to bond them doesn't seem unreasonable, I'm sure it'll happen eventually! Thumper's personality seems to be a bit more volatile than a lot of other buns, so the trick here is to get Peaches to fall SO much in love with him that his nothing he does bothers her. Not that I'm saying anything bad about Thumper, I adore him and if I could pick any bun on the forum to clone (since I wouldn't want to take him away from you), it would be Thumps! 

Are the buns looking forward for Christmas? I take it you read my thread about Rory eating a leaf (thank goodness he's okay!), and now I get to spend Christmas with my boy! He already got a wooden ball (one of those ones made up of tiny little dowels and a nut in the center) and he's getting a 5 pack of willow ornaments from Busy Bunny, plus a feast of bunnular proportions. You would not believe what his personality is like these days, he's a new bun! Absolutely no more shy Rory. I knew there was a reason I gave him a first, middle and last name, and have said "RHIORDAN BLACKBERRY BEAN, stop ________ _______ right now!!" (digging carpet, chewing handmade birch bark basket, trying to eat rat and hamster food, attempting to bust through bunny proofing to cords, leaping off the stairs onto my chest as I lie on the couch, invading the bedroom, running around on the coffee table, etc) several times lately. I'm not really upset and don't yell, of course, he's just being a bun and is still very sweet. But I swear this boy gets into more things than Cinnabun did. And I couldn't be happier about it! :biggrin2: 

I had my Chinese final yesterday (did reasonably well, I forgot what some characters meant and there were a couple that I swear I'd never seen before) and Rory got to spend the entire time I was studying out of his cage, so about 16 hours straight. How did your finals go?

Anyway, I love reading about your bunnies and can't wait until they're bonded for sure!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 22, 2007)

I have just now found this blog....I rarely have time to check blogs (but I want to start). My Tio just turned three on the 21st of December and I swear he could almost be a twin to your Thumper...here are some pictures from when he was younger:


















I also had his twin brother Kyo - but I rehomed him (at my daughter's request since he was hers). She had gone away to college and wanted him to go to a home where he could be a beloved pet and have more playtime than he got here.

I will try to keep an eye on this blog!

Peg


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow Peg, your Tio looks just like Thumps!!! I love him sooo much but he is such a handful! :biggrin2:

Shiloh, I am still waiting patiently for these two to bond! Well, this morning they didn't like eachother too much for some reason...so back to their cages they went. 

I guess they are figuring that they better start getting along if they want out of the cage cuz they are being real good right now (hope I don't jinx it). In fact, they are both chillin in the litter box with Thumps grooming Peaches. They both groom each other A LOT lately. 

I'll have new pics soon.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

:dancingorig::woohoo:dancingorig::woohoo:dancingorig::woohoo:dancingorig::woohoo:dancingorig::woohoo

I have bonded bunnies! Thumper and Peaches have been living together for the last 3 days 2 nights! I have built them a new cage and they are loving it. arty0002I'm not finished yet)

I'm hoping that with time Thumper will stop mounting Peaches. :headsmack..thankfully, she is sooo very patient with him.:bunnyheart

Here are some pics of my two cuties!









































I'll post more pics of the finished cage tomorrow!

:bunny18:bunnyheart:bunny18:bunnyheart:bunny18:bunnyheart:bunny18:bunnyheart:bunny18:bunnyheart:bunny18:bunnyheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 1, 2008)

YAY! Congrats to you and your bunners! What a huge achievement. And they sure are an adorable couple! It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside to see them snuggled together and knowing they're bonded. You did a great job! And that new cage is awesome, the one I planned to make suddenly seems inadequate.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2008)

They look so happy together! I'm glad you got them through it. 

I wish I could bond Clover and Bo..... I might have to start trying again.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

Thx guys! 

It is a relief to have them bonded...Today is the first day that they are spending time by themselves in the house (for more than 1hr) since I am back at work and the boys in school. I'll be biting my nails down to the cuticles till the boys get home and tell me what is going on. :?

They should be ok. Last night was also the first night I didn't sleep on the floor in front of the cage. They seemed to be doing very well this morning when I fed them their pellets.:biggrin2:

Shiloh, I'm sure you will make a great cage for your buns. I had originally wanted to make it 3 stories high and 4 across but I have some stuff on the wall that I don't want to remove so I just made it 2x5 panels. thing is...they are able to do Bunny 500's in their cage! It is sooo cute!

Bo B...wouldn't it be great if they can bond??? I'd say give it a try! 

thx for stopping by everybun...my bunnies and I LOVE visitors. :wave:

*jackie


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww what an adorable pair they make... :biggrin2:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx MsBinky!

It's been a while since I last updated. Well, Thumps and Peaches are doing great. A few times here and there I've seen them nip at each other but it stops quickly and they start grooming each other. 

It is sooo nice to have them bonded yet they are still both individually bonded to me! :biggrin2eaches has really come out of her shell. I love when she comes up to me and just starte licking...licking...and licking...LOL...she is cute. Thumps has always been a licker too, he can just also be a nipper! 

Oh so the other day, I was getting Peaches from under my desk and guess what I found??? She bit the computer speaker wires to pieces!!! :shock:Yup, My fault...I know. I have now put a plank of wood under the desk is she is not at all to happy. Oh wells! 

Here are some new pics...and I'll throw in a couple of our cuting Max for good measure. 




































































As you can see, Max is quite the acrobat! She has settled in nicely too. She is not skittish anymore and she is not a biter. 

Hope you enjoyed the pics!

*jackie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2008)

Jackie your babies are adorable. They take great pictures.

Look forward to many more pictures of them.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww! What sweeties! I can see that Max is really embracing her girlness! Pink litter, pink tube, pink bowl... and it looks like her cage, water bottle and wheel are purple. Nice! Also, I see that you got her a Silent Spinner  How does she like it? I have the biggest size for my rats and the tiniest size for Data the Dwarf Ham.

I like how your son decorated the Cottontail Cottage! The younger one is Jered, right? He even planted them a carrot garden, how sweet. 

And, of COURSE, Peaches and Thumper are as adorable as two bunnies could possibly be! They must bring you so much joy. Bunnies are the best!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm just catching up on your bonding progress and it seems you were succesful over the holidays. Yeah!

I didn't get a chance to bond mine over the holidays, but things are looking good now. Their first day without supervision will probably make me sick with worry though.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello everybun...:wave:

It's been quite a while since I've updated this blog...with school, work, the kids, buns and puppy (from afar) I've been quite busy.

Well, I am happy to say that Thumper and Peaches are doing absolutely great! They chase each other and nip sometimes but boy do they LOOOOVVEEE to be near each other. :bunnyheart

Thumper is a jealous bun and so I can not pet Peaches without him trying to get in on the action. :foreheadsmack:

Well, here are some pics of the cuties:

The two love birds:







Thumps terrorizing a 3 yr old:






Thumper getting jiggy with it:






Smoothing out the pillow:






Peachy hiding under the couch:






What a cutie:











Eating hay:






And a couple of Thumps getting some Peachy luv!:inlove:











Hope you enjoyed and thx for stopping by!

*jackie


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay for an update! They are so cute! In the last picture, Thumper looks VERY MUCH like the king of the castle and Peaches is waiting on him  How are Ash and Max?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 22, 2008)

Thx Shiloh! :biggrin2:Can I just say that my bunneh's are SOOO cute!!!

Yesterday i was feeling sooo tired and run down since I am still trying to get over this flu so I laid down on the couch...Poor little Thumper tried to get up there and snuggle with me but I couldn't leave him there because he ALWAYS pees there! I don't know what his problem is with my couch. I am going to have to get something to put up there so he can snuggle.

Anyhoo, I closed my eyes for 1/2 hr and then started on some school work. Well, I sat on the floor and my little man run up for pets and stayed there quite a while. 

Peachy was MIA though she did pop her head out from under the couch a couple of times. She likes to jump on my couch and wait for me to come shoo her off. The she runs and binkys and does it all over again. 

Max is doing Great! Little girl hasn't come out to play in a couple of days because her ball is broken...I don't know how, so now I will be getting another one for her this weekend. The other day though, she was roaming around the living room and that was cool. She is sooo cute when she climbes the bookcase. 

Ash is doing great with his potty training, FINALLY! He got his shots two days ago and was in a little pain from that but he is doing much better. I am still counting down till the day I get to Fl.

Hopefully I can take new pics of my crew this weekend. I have to remember to charge my camera!


----------

